# Contractions or cramps?!



## Parker_Podge

Hi ladies! I am 37+5 and last night I thought I was having contractions, but I couldn't be sure if they were contractions or just cramps. 

How can you tell the difference?! And baby isn't nearly as active as usual. After sitting for periods & getting up my back is KILLING me. Anytime I tried to move positions last night whilst sleeping I thought I was dying it hurt so bad. 

Any advice/suggestions?? :shrug:


----------



## lilacmonkey87

Labour starts off as a cramp for a lot of women...as for knowing the difference between rel labour and a false alarm, you just know. i had pre labour for weeks and kept wondering if it was starting...when it did, i knew. 

in regards to movement, i would make a note of the length of time between movements...it is always best to get checked out if the baby hasnt moved for some time even if it turns out that all is fine..but other than that just take it easy, and trust that when labour starts you will know :)


----------



## amjon

I didn't know the difference. Ending up delivering VERY soon after I was having "some cramps". The only way I knew was I felt like I had to pee and nothing would come out. I checked and the sac was bulging into the birth canal, so I broke it and her bottom was already there.


----------



## goddess25

Both times for me my labour started off with cramps then it changed into contractions.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

For me, i knew.

Huge differance, the pain gets 1000x worse, they come thick & fast cant do nothinb but breathe!!


----------



## Parker_Podge

After reading more on the internet I think that it may have just been from :baby: settling in down there and hitting my sciatic nerve....? :shrug: Who knows. I'm just SO ready to get the ball rolling and meet my LO!


----------



## stardust599

If your LO is not as active as usual see your midwife immediately. It is not normal for babies to slow down before labour or to move less as they run out of room. Any reduction in movements should be investigated and being seen could prevent the unthinkable, it is 99% probably nothing but it 's always better to be safe than sorry and never leave it too late.

You will know real contractions when you get them hun I promise xx


----------

